
Reddit Names Marty Weiner, Early Engineer at Pinterest, Its First CTO - sarahkpeck
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/18/reddit-names-marty-weiner-founding-engineer-at-pinterest-its-first-cto/
======
r721
There are comments from /u/spez and /u/jedberg on the reddit thread:

/u/spez: "I cannot overstate how excited we are for Marty to join us!"

/u/jedberg: "Omg /u/spez. Worst decision ever!

I am of course totally kidding. I've spent a lot of time talking to Marty
about both technology and engineering culture (even specifically reddit's
technology) and I can't think of a better choice than Marty to be CTO of
reddit! Just don't let /u/MrWeiner anywhere near a console."

[https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/3hgni3/reddit_n...](https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/3hgni3/reddit_names_marty_weiner_founding_engineer_at/)

------
piotrjurkiewicz
It is clear that Reddit is facing some problems with scalability. I often get
server errors during peak hours. But I think that politically-based
censorship, which is being enforced by many moderators (with the help of
Reddit admins), will kill this service sooner than scalability problems. Users
will simply left Reddit when they will become censored. Many users I knew
already did that. Moreover, moderators of many subreddits want to have more
powers, including ability to see user IP address, ban users basing on IP
address and ban users globally (not only on subreddit they moderate). Granting
them these privileges will accelerate the decay.

[https://np.reddit.com/r/Leakeverything/comments/3c0d9e/some_...](https://np.reddit.com/r/Leakeverything/comments/3c0d9e/some_freshupdated_rmodtalk_leaks_cancer_mods_want/)

It is no coincidence, that /r/europe mods are the ones who ask the most loudly
for more powers. They massively ban users on their subreddit, for variety of
reasons, but the most common last months is criticizing current EU immigration
policy. Some users create new accounts and come back after few days. That's
why they want to have the ability to ban IP addresses. It is much harder to
change IP address.

Exemplary user stories:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/3b86ws/mods_of_reur...](https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/3b86ws/mods_of_reurope_stop_sweeping_islamist_violence/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/subredditcancer/comments/374s5i/thi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/subredditcancer/comments/374s5i/this_week_i_was_banned_from_400_subreddits_in_a/)

~~~
diyorgasms
There is no need to bring reddit intra-site politics here. I doubt readers
could care less about SJW vs anti-SJW factions on _another_ site. Furthermore,
the actions of certain moderators have nothing to do with this staffing
announcement, so you are doubly off-topic. It would make me happy at least if
we could contain reddit politics to reddit itself.

~~~
piotrjurkiewicz
Readers already pointed out here lack of IP banning tools as one of the
technical challenges Reddit is facing. I wanted to bring up the context of
such demands.

------
optimusclimb
What is a "founding engineer"? It must not mean founder, since then one would
just say "founder". It's clearly not Director of Engineering, CTO, or VP o E.

I had just assumed this was new phrasing used by recruiters and business
people trying to get early engineer hires that they don't want to give a real
title to (because if/when the company grows they'll bring in adults to run
things and get those titles.)

Note, seriously asking - and not trying to take imply anything negative about
Marty's (whom I don't know) abilities, or contributions to Pinterest.

~~~
hkmurakami
Basically "Engineer hire #1" (or similar) that was on board super early but
wasn't part of the founding team when the team itself was formed.

I am guessing the distinction is to delineate the fact that the engineer did
not join 1+ year from company founding, which is often the case for Engineer
#1.

~~~
optimusclimb
So basically founder minus the shares?

~~~
hkmurakami
Well in the case I saw it was founder minus the shares plus quite good pay.

------
boomzilla
What are the technology challenges is Reddit facing? Clearly not scaling as
it's been pretty reliable. New features? What more feature does one need from
Reddit? It's pretty good for what it's doing.

~~~
dntrkv
Maybe one day they will fix search?

~~~
boomzilla
Most people I know just use Google for site search by adding the site name to
the query. More sophisticated queries can use site:reddit.com syntax, but
usually adding reddit to a query should have the desired effect.

If any DuckDuckGo guy around here, is there a command for reddit search, like
!rd or something.

~~~
danielki
The only DuckDuckGo ones I know of (!r, !reddit) use reddit's own search. Not
sure if there are any others that don't

------
bhouston
I met Marty Weiner last summer. Really nice down to earth guy.

------
dominotw
ok

